# Segmentation fault in apache

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di utilizzare apache, utilizzando per il momento la configurazione predefinita, però sto avendo qualche difficoltà. Quando avvio il servizio apache2 tutto ok, però se tento di accedere a http://localhost o http://127.0.0.1 ho: "The connection was reset". Eppure dalla guida a quanto ho capito dovrebbe già aprirsi una pagina di test. Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa di più preciso?

Grazie mille.Last edited by Luc484 on Mon Nov 14, 2005 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di utilizzare apache, utilizzando per il momento la configurazione predefinita, però sto avendo qualche difficoltà. Quando avvio il servizio apache2 tutto ok, però se tento di accedere a http://localhost o http://127.0.0.1 ho: "The connection was reset". Eppure dalla guida a quanto ho capito dovrebbe già aprirsi una pagina di test. Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa di più preciso?
> 
> Grazie mille.

 

potresti riportare la versione di apache installata, la stringa di inizializzazione (il conf.d per intenderci)

e l'ouput di /var/log/apache2/error_log /var/log/apache2/access_log

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Luc484

Scusate, ho dimenticato di postare le parti più importanti. Allora, la versione è questa:

```
net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31
```

Poi, i log sono questi:

```
...

[Mon Nov 14 15:06:32 2005] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Nov 14 15:06:33 2005] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Nov 14 15:06:33 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Nov 14 15:06:33 2005] [notice] Digest: done

[Mon Nov 14 15:06:33 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Nov 14 15:20:10 2005] [notice] child pid 19906 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 15:20:10 2005] [notice] child pid 19907 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 15:21:32 2005] [notice] child pid 19908 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 15:21:32 2005] [notice] child pid 19909 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 15:38:15 2005] [notice] child pid 19910 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 16:27:12 2005] [notice] child pid 21639 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 16:27:20 2005] [notice] child pid 21642 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 17:24:57 2005] [notice] child pid 21643 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 18:11:04 2005] [notice] child pid 21810 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 18:11:04 2005] [notice] child pid 23939 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 18:12:34 2005] [notice] child pid 30365 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 18:30:35 2005] [notice] child pid 30382 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 18:33:49 2005] [notice] child pid 5491 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 18:33:51 2005] [notice] child pid 11439 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:05:51 2005] [notice] child pid 11442 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:05:51 2005] [notice] child pid 11443 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:06:27 2005] [notice] child pid 14068 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:50 2005] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:51 2005] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:51 2005] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:51 2005] [notice] Digest: done

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:51 2005] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:54 2005] [notice] child pid 18937 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:07:55 2005] [notice] child pid 18938 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:09:46 2005] [notice] child pid 18939 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:09:52 2005] [notice] child pid 18940 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:10:00 2005] [notice] child pid 18941 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:11:01 2005] [notice] child pid 18949 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:11:02 2005] [notice] child pid 18953 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:19:25 2005] [notice] child pid 18954 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:23:23 2005] [notice] child pid 19203 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:23:43 2005] [notice] child pid 19220 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:23:47 2005] [notice] child pid 19353 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:23:50 2005] [notice] child pid 19356 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:23:51 2005] [notice] child pid 19357 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:23:57 2005] [notice] child pid 20946 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:24:37 2005] [notice] child pid 20988 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:24:40 2005] [notice] child pid 20998 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:24:45 2005] [notice] child pid 21005 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:24:51 2005] [notice] child pid 21008 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:12 2005] [notice] child pid 21009 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:16 2005] [notice] child pid 21106 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:17 2005] [notice] child pid 21113 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:18 2005] [notice] child pid 21126 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:20 2005] [notice] child pid 21140 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:21 2005] [notice] child pid 21574 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:31 2005] [notice] child pid 21583 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 14 19:28:34 2005] [notice] child pid 21586 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

e l'altro:

```
cluca luca # cat /var/log/apache2/access_log

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:34:56 +0000] "RETR /" 500 -

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:34:56 +0000] "LIST /" 200 195

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:00 +0000] "RETR /fi1" 500 -

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:00 +0000] "LIST /fi1/" 200 75

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:03 +0000] "RETR /da1" 500 -

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:03 +0000] "LIST /da1/" 200 440

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:07 +0000] "RETR /Configurazione.gif" 200 22107

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:10 +0000] "RETR /" 500 -

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:35:10 +0000] "LIST /" 200 195

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:38:47 +0000] "RETR /" 500 -

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:38:47 +0000] "LIST /" 200 195

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:38:51 +0000] "RETR /da1/22marzo2004.jpeg" 200 82978

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:38:54 +0000] "RETR /da1/" 500 -

82.48.162.207 - anonymous [09/Oct/2005:09:38:54 +0000] "LIST /da1/" 200 440
```

Quest'ultimo è la prima volta che lo vedo. Quei file sono file che qualche tempo fa avevo in un ftp con proftpd. Il primo log non l'ho postato intero, perchè era veramente lungo. Se dici lo posso anche mettere per intero, ma vedo che l'errore sta li. Ho cercato in giro quell'errore e sto vedendo moltissimi errori uguali, ma le soluzioni fino ad ora non si applicano al mio caso. Qualche idea?

----------

## Peach

proviamo...

con che USE l'hai compilato e di quali sei certo di non potere fare a meno?

```
# equery uses apache
```

----------

## Luc484

Certo è una parola grossa  :Smile: . E' da questa mattina che cinciono e cerco, e le ho ormai provate tutte. Solo ldap in pratica mi sta abbastanza simpatico, dato che senza quello non si compilava neanche, il resto l'ho messo perchè l'ho letto in giro:

```
cluca htdocs # equery uses apache

[ Searching for packages matching apache... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend    : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[           : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31 ]

 U I

 + + apache2        : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - debug          : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - doc            : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + ldap           : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - mpm-leader     : <unknown>

 - - mpm-peruser    : <unknown>

 - - mpm-prefork    : <unknown>

 - - mpm-threadpool : <unknown>

 - - mpm-worker     : <unknown>

 - - no-suexec      : Don't install suexec with apache

 + + ssl            : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - static-modules : Build modules into apache instead of having them load at run time

 - - threads        : Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 - - selinux        : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur
```

Che dici?

----------

## Peach

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Che dici?

 

sembrerebbe ok sinceramente.

io ho "apache2 threads ssl" e basta

che flag di compilazione hai usato per compilarlo?

ah, dimenticavo: come avvii apache?

----------

## Luc484

Flag di compilazione? Intendi queste?

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

lo avvio con:

```
cluca htdocs # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

```

Solo start ovviamente se non è già attivo.

Grazie mille per le rispose.

----------

## Peach

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Flag di compilazione? Intendi queste?
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> ...

 

mi riferisco a /etc/conf.d/apache2

per quanto riguarda le flag di compilazione l'unica cosa che nn capisco come mai nn hai usato è "-pipe"

per il resto davvero nn saprei dove andare a guardare...

----------

## Luc484

Grazie mille comunque per l'aiuto. Comunque /etc/conf.d/apache2 è:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD"

PIDFILE=/var/run/apache2.pid

RESTARTSTYLE="graceful"
```

Grazie ancora.

----------

## Peach

che versione di php hai installata?

hai provato a vedere questo thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-398727-highlight-apache+segmentation+fault.html  :Question: 

----------

## Luc484

Stavo leggendo proprio ora questo fatto di php. Io non ho nessun pacchetto php installato, o almeno mi pare. Nella guida non si diceva di installarlo. Ora pensavo di emergere questo:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sablotron-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.2

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9
```

E' tutto necessario?

----------

## Luc484

Ora ho installato mod_php-4.4.0-r9, ma continua sempre con lo stesso errore.

----------

## Luc484

E neanche la r7 mi mostra qualche cambiamento.

----------

## Peach

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> E neanche la r7 mi mostra qualche cambiamento.

 

niente da fare. Togli PHP, e dai una pulizia alla stringa di inizializzazione di apache (ad esempio togli -D PHP4 e forse c'è anche qualcos'altro che devi controllare)

----------

## Luc484

Ma tolgo mod_php oppure tolgo php proprio?

----------

## Luc484

Macchè. Ho provato tutte le possibili combinazioni. Ho tolto sia mod_php che dev-php/php, ho tolto una opzione alla volta, e poi ho provato anche le combinazioni, ma nulla, non cambia nulla se non che togliendo qualche opzione tipo ftp poi non parte più neanche apache. Non so proprio che fare.

----------

## Luc484

Non so se sia una informazione utile, ma ho visto in giro che è un altro errore comune:

```
cluca htdocs # apache2

[Tue Nov 15 00:23:53 2005] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
```

Ho visto parecchie cose scritte ma non buone soluzioni fin'ora neanche per questo.

----------

## Josuke

questo errore si risolve ricompilando tutti i moduli di apache che hai installato (es mod_perl)

----------

## Luc484

Ma io oltre a mod_php penso di non avere altri moduli installati. Ad esempio, mod_perl non è installato. Comunque al momento ho qualche altro problema. Sto ottenendo:

```
cluca usr # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                                                 [ !! ]
```

ed ora come pagina di errore da firefox ottengo:

```
Not Found

The requested URL / was not found on this server.

Apache Server at 82.52.116.248 Port 80
```

e l'errore che ho nel log sarebbe diverso da quello di prima:

```
...

[Tue Nov 15 00:38:31 2005] [error] [client 82.52.116.248] File does not exist: /usr/htdocs

[Tue Nov 15 00:49:31 2005] [error] [client 82.52.135.125] File does not exist: /usr/htdocs

[Tue Nov 15 00:58:15 2005] [error] [client 82.52.116.248] File does not exist: /usr/htdocs

[Tue Nov 15 01:01:16 2005] [error] [client 82.52.116.248] File does not exist: /usr/htdocs
```

Non ho ben capito cosa abbia combinato, però ho cambiato l'errore, o magari ne ho aggiunto un altro, ora non saprei. In effetti quella directory non esiste. Come mai cerca li e non nella directory corretta?

Grazie mille a tutti intanto.

----------

## Luc484

Forse ora funziona, inserendo i file html in /usr/htdocs apache funziona. E' possibile però cambiare il percorso che va ad aprire? Ho porovato a cercare ma non riesco a trovare. Teoricamente sarebbe dovuto essere in /var/...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si e' possibile specificarlo in httpd.conf. Io uso un altro metodo (visto che non sono capace a configurare apache  :Razz:  ) che e' il seguente:

 In /etc/conf.d/apache2 alla linea

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP4"
```

aggiungo

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP4 -D USERDIR"
```

e faccio un restart

 creo nella mia home la cartella public_html e li ci metto i miei file

 accedo al sito con http://localhost/~tuonomeutente

----------

## Luc484

Grazie mille. Adesso provo questo, però in effetti sarebbe più comodo forse senza dover specificare la directory dell'utente. In httpd.conf non vedo la possibilità di inpostare, ci avevo già cercato. O meglio non sono riuscito a trovare la cartella a cui lui accede. Allora a quel punto lo creata direttamente li la pagina html, e funziona.

O meglio, funzionava... Ho riavviato ed il tonto qui è tornato ad andare in segmentation fault. Mi tocca ricominciare come ieri sera qui. Però sto notando che ora il modulo ftp funziona alla grande, mentre è l'http che non funziona e va in segmentation fault, con firefox che mi da "The connection was reset". Non riesco più a capire nulla.

Qualsiasi idea è ben accetta.

----------

## Scen

Dai un'occhiata alla guida "Apache Troubleshooting":

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/apache-troubleshooting.xml#doc_chap3

Spero possa esserti d'aiuto!

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si e' possibile specificarlo in httpd.conf. Io uso un altro metodo (visto che non sono capace a configurare apache  ) che e' il seguente:
> 
>  In /etc/conf.d/apache2 alla linea
> 
> ```
> ...

 

appoggio pienamente la tua soluzione, ben più comoda lavorando come utente nella propria macchina, senza la necessità di impazzire dietro ai vhost.

----------

## Luc484

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Dai un'occhiata alla guida "Apache Troubleshooting":
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/apache-troubleshooting.xml#doc_chap3
> 
> Spero possa esserti d'aiuto!

 

Si, grazie mille. Sto facendo proprio questo. Il fatto è che una cosa molto simile l'avevo già fatta e non aveva funzionato. Me l'avevo consigliato anche Josuke. Ora vedo cosa combina.

----------

## Luc484

Ho seguito scrupolosamente quanto scritto in quella guida, ma ancora nulla da fare, avviato apache2 ed ottengo sempre:

```
[Tue Nov 15 10:07:24 2005] [notice] child pid 7053 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

l'ftp continua invece a funzionare, o almeno pare proprio di si: ftp://luc4.homelinux.org .

Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto comunque.

----------

## makoomba

un segfault di apache "liscio" (senza moduli aggiuntivi) è molto, molto strano.

hai fatto un check della ram ?

fai partire apache, poi posta

```
lsof -p `pidof apache | cut -d' ' -f1`
```

----------

## Luc484

mmh... suppongo di aver sbagliato qualche cosa:

```
cluca luca # lsof -p `pidof apache | cut -d' ' -f1`

lsof: no process ID specified

lsof 4.75

 latest revision: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/

 latest FAQ: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/FAQ

 latest man page: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/lsof_man

 usage: [-?abhlnNoOPRstUvVX] [+|-c c] [+|-d s] [+D D] [+|-f]

 [-F [f]] [-g [s]] [-i [i]] [+|-L [l]] [+m [m]] [+|-M] [-o [o]]

[-p s] [+|-r [t]] [-S [t]] [-T [t]] [-u s] [+|-w] [-x [fl]] [--] [names]

Use the ``-h'' option to get more help information.
```

----------

## makoomba

ok, fai partire apache e poi dai 

```
pidof apache
```

dovrebbe darti i pid delle varie istanze.

poi

```
lsof -p $pid
```

con $pid = uno fra quelli restituiti dal comando precedente.

----------

## Luc484

Ehm, è normale questa cosa?

```
cluca luca # pidof apache

```

non da nessun process id. Forse allora sto sbagliando qualche cosa io? Eppure:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * WARNING:  "apache2" has already been started.
```

Non dovrebbe essere corretto?

----------

## makoomba

dai 

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 zap

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

```

e riprova

----------

## Luc484

Adesso non funziona più come ieri:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                         [ !! ]
```

Eppure se io accedo all'ftp funziona perfettamente mi pare, e se accede ad http invece il log mi da segmentation fault per quanto sembri che apache2 non sia attivo.

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/apache2 status

 * status:  stopped
```

----------

## makoomba

per l'ftp usi un modulo apache ?

dai

```
netstat -nlp
```

----------

## Luc484

Questo non lo so, ma forse intendi questa voce?

```
unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     334519 15703/apache2       /var/run/cgisock
```

----------

## Josuke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-399270-highlight-apache+segmentation+fault.html

guarda qui

----------

## makoomba

...

posta

```
ps aux | grep apache

netstat -nlp
```

tutto

----------

## Luc484

Avevo già visto anche quello. Ne ho letti moltissimi. Io ho dato dispatch-conf, ma mi pare che sia la stessa cosa o sbaglio? Comunque mi manca l'aggiunta di quella parte a httpd.conf. L'ho aggiunta ora ma è completamente impallato ora, mi si blocca facendo qualsiasi cosa. Ossia sta funzionando il server ftp, ma in realtà io il servizio l'ho bloccato e se do:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                                                [ !! ]

```

Come posso tentare di sbloccarlo? Altrimenti non posso provare le modifiche a httpd.conf.

Che casino!

Grazie intanto.

----------

## Luc484

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> posta
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si, forse è meglio, io li capisco quasi nulla, ecco qui:

```
cluca luca # ps aux | grep apache

root     15702  0.0  1.0  18244  8280 ?        Ss   11:09   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   15703  0.0  0.9  17140  7148 ?        S    11:09   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   20473  0.0  1.0  18432  8440 ?        S    11:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   24766  0.0  1.0  18432  8440 ?        S    12:09   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   27310  0.0  1.0  18248  8316 ?        S    12:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   27313  0.0  1.0  18248  8316 ?        S    12:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   27314  0.0  1.0  18248  8316 ?        S    12:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

apache   29621  0.0  1.0  18248  8316 ?        S    12:45   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D PHP4 -D SSL -D DOC -D FTPD

root     29641  0.0  0.0   1500   472 pts/2    R+   12:45   0:00 grep apache

cluca luca # netstat -nlp

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32769         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8025/hpiod

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:32770         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8034/python

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:931             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8386/rpc.mountd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32771           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8369/rpc.statd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8010            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      9202/kopete

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8348/portmap

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      15702/apache2

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      15702/apache2

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8046/cupsd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:443             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      15702/apache2

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:37435         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      9133/kded [kdeinit]

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7741            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8219/lisa

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32768           0.0.0.0:*                           8369/rpc.statd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2049            0.0.0.0:*                           -

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32770           0.0.0.0:*                           -

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:913             0.0.0.0:*                           8369/rpc.statd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:928             0.0.0.0:*                           8386/rpc.mountd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7741            0.0.0.0:*                           8219/lisa

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*                           8348/portmap

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           8046/cupsd

raw        0      0 0.0.0.0:1               0.0.0.0:*               7           8219/lisa

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     17159  9518/firefox-bin    /tmp/orbit-luca/linc-252e-0-6611d17077dae

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     334519 15703/apache2       /var/run/cgisock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     15129  9149/artsd          /tmp/mcop-luca/localhost-23bd-43799ceb

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     323128 9518/firefox-bin    /tmp/jpsock.142.9518

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14927  9125/kdeinit Runnin /tmp/ksocket-luca/kdeinit__0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14929  9125/kdeinit Runnin /tmp/ksocket-luca/kdeinit-:0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14934  9128/dcopserver [kd /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop9128-1132043485

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14954  9130/klauncher [kde /tmp/ksocket-luca/klauncherXiKQIa.slave-socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14793  9071/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14788  9068/kdm            /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14797  9068/kdm            /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     17146  9530/gconfd-2       /tmp/orbit-luca/linc-253a-0-f1202da650e1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     15098  9156/ksmserver [kde /tmp/.ICE-unix/9156
```

Grazie a tutti per l'assistenza.

----------

## makoomba

ok, ora

```
lsof -p 15702
```

----------

## Luc484

```
cluca luca # lsof -p 15702

COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE    SIZE    NODE NAME

apache2 15702 root  cwd    DIR    3,1    4096       2 /

apache2 15702 root  rtd    DIR    3,1    4096       2 /

apache2 15702 root  txt    REG    3,1  330108  787326 /usr/sbin/apache2

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    0,0               0 [heap] (stat: No such file or directory)

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   14464 2416242 /usr/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429/java.so

apache2 15702 root  DEL    REG    0,7          334533 /dev/zero

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   35240 2048944 /lib/libnss_files-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   35408 2048982 /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   30928 2049153 /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   11504  836149 /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0.1.3

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  315440  833712 /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11.2.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  860393  149459 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/libgcc_s.so.1

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   19440 2532549 /lib/libgpm.so.1.19.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  969221  149752 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1 1117148   55713 /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.6.20

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  212680 2307403 /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3.0.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   78044  836090 /usr/lib/libxmltok.so.0.1.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   33300  836046 /usr/lib/libxmlparse.so.0.1.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   59112 2453033 /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.3

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   58420  836160 /usr/lib/libdb1.so.2

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  193048   73115 /usr/lib/libxslt.so.1.1.15

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   66448   72966 /usr/lib/libexslt.so.0.8.12

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   24664 2221183 /usr/lib/libltdl.so.3.1.2

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  191156 1322188 /usr/lib/libmcrypt.so.4.4.7

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  210812  164738 /usr/lib/libmhash.so.2.0.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1 1296168  262203 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.15.0.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    3552 2138448 /usr/lib/libpspell.so.15.0.3

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  633468  836152 /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15.0.3

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  817080  735160 /usr/lib/libsablot.so.0.100.1

apache2 15702 root  DEL    REG    0,7          334535 /dev/zero

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1 3944444  571862 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    7432 2062683 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ftpd_default.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   41376 2062700 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ftpd.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  170980  768616 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   36104  768600 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_include.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   14440  768601 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_deflate.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   15784  768599 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ext_filter.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    6824  768629 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dir.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   29320  768620 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_autoindex.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    6088  768631 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   56136  768635 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   10376  768634 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    5256  768623 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_suexec.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   28584  768625 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cgid.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   21576  768624 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cgi.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   19512  768602 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_log_config.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    9384  768611 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_setenvif.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   26824  768628 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_negotiation.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   14728  768617 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1 1191456 2049158 /lib/libc-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   10440 2048703 /lib/libdl-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  141357 2049214 /lib/libpthread-0.10.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   75176 2048970 /lib/libnsl-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   22424 2048802 /lib/libcrypt-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  153240 2048678 /lib/libm-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   37208 2048950 /lib/librt-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  130220  669135 /usr/lib/libapr-0.so.0.9.6

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  130624  836110 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  905604  835988 /usr/lib/libdb-4.2.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   20120 2154469 /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3.0.0

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   49304  442114 /usr/lib/liblber-2.2.so.7.0.21

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1 1057112  170371 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  197432  170374 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   64568 2048935 /lib/libresolv-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  199896  441796 /usr/lib/libldap-2.2.so.7.0.21

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   87956  919444 /usr/lib/libaprutil-0.so.0.9.6

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   67400 2335423 /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    6000  768603 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_logio.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   10952  768608 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_headers.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    9400  768607 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_expires.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    6120  768604 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_env.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   13576  768591 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_charset_lite.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1   28728  768588 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_digest.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    7624  768587 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    6152  768586 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth_anon.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    8104  768585 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_auth.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1    7112  768638 /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so

apache2 15702 root  mem    REG    3,1  105416 2049183 /lib/ld-2.3.5.so

apache2 15702 root    0r   CHR    1,3            3196 /dev/null

apache2 15702 root    1w   CHR    1,3            3196 /dev/null

apache2 15702 root    2w   REG    3,1   42973 2513301 /var/log/apache2/error_log

apache2 15702 root    3u  IPv4 334509             TCP *:www (LISTEN)

apache2 15702 root    4u  IPv4 334510             TCP *:https (LISTEN)

apache2 15702 root    5u  IPv4 334511             TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)

apache2 15702 root    6r  FIFO    0,5          334518 pipe

apache2 15702 root    7w  FIFO    0,5          334518 pipe

apache2 15702 root    8w   REG    3,1   42973 2513301 /var/log/apache2/error_log

apache2 15702 root    9w   REG    3,1   12600 2514125 /var/log/apache2/access_log

apache2 15702 root   10w   REG    3,1       0 1207944 /var/cache/apache2/ssl_mutex.15698 (deleted)
```

----------

## makoomba

in /etc/conf.d/apache2, metti

```
APACHE_OPTS=""

```

in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, dev'esserci una sezione con una serie di LoadModule: commentali tutti.

fai ripartire apache con

```
killall apache2

/etc/init.d/apache2 zap

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

```

e riposta

```
lsof -p `pidof apache2 | cut -d' ' -f1`
```

----------

## Luc484

Ce ne sono parecchi di Load:

```
LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule charset_lite_module           modules/mod_charset_lite.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module                modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule headers_module                modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule mime_module                   modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule negotiation_module            modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule setenvif_module               modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module                  modules/mod_logio.so

LoadModule cgi_module                    modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule cgid_module                   modules/mod_cgid.so

LoadModule suexec_module                 modules/mod_suexec.so

LoadModule alias_module                  modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule rewrite_module                modules/mod_rewrite.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

    LoadModule userdir_module            modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

    LoadModule info_module               modules/mod_info.so

    LoadModule status_module             modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule actions_module                modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule autoindex_module              modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule dir_module                    modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module             modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule deflate_module                modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

    LoadModule proxy_module                  modules/mod_proxy.so

    LoadModule proxy_connect_module          modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

    LoadModule proxy_ftp_module              modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

    LoadModule proxy_http_module             modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>
```

Poi basta mi pare. Quali devo togliere?

Grazie mille.

----------

## makoomba

tutti

----------

## Luc484

Ora sto eseguendo lo start, ma sta dando alcuni errori per direttive nel file httpd.conf che non possono essere eseguite per mancanza di moduli:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 498 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

Invalid command 'DirectoryIndex', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

Che faccio? Commento anche quella riga, che sarebbe in questo caso:

```
DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var
```

----------

## makoomba

nella lista dei moduli, scommenta dir_module

----------

## Luc484

Mi spiace per tutti questi messaggi, ma non so come andare avanti. Ora mi da questo modulo mancante:

```
cluca luca # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 512 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

Invalid command 'Order', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

Nel caso dovesse succedere anche per altri, come faccio a sapere a seconda della direttiva, il modulo corrispondente? Così mi arrangio io senza soverti disturbare per ogni modulo mancante.

----------

## makoomba

questo è mod_access

su google, scrivi 

apache comandoCheDàErrore

quasi sempre, il primo risultato corrisponde al modulo che devi attivare.

----------

## Luc484

Ti ringrazio infinitamente. Ora sembra funzionare bene. E' partito dando l'ok e via. Il server ora funziona. L'unico errore che dà è:

```
[Tue Nov 15 17:23:27 2005] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
```

ma mi pare di aver già visto post con soluzione a questo riguardo, quindi in caso andrò li a vedere, ma ad ogni modo funziona ora.

Grazie mille a tutti.

----------

## makoomba

magari abilita i vari moduli uno per volta.

così scopri il colpevole del segfault.

----------

## Luc484

Si, infatti. Ma prima ancora riprovo a fare quello che ho fatto l'ultima volta. Ossia a riavviare per controllare che effettivamente la cosa si sia risolta. Anche ieri funzionava, ma poi con un riavvio ho impallato tutto, quindi appena posso riavviare vedo se effettivamente è tutto stabile.

Grazie ancora intanto.

----------

